# A Trip with "la suprema" GNV from Genoa to Palermo



## fabse (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey all

Last year I went by ferry from Genoa to Palermo. I have made a small video of the whole trip.
Have fun watching.

https://youtu.be/LalJAtvlp_E


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *fabse* and welcome to SN. A ferry ship with a pilot enbarking and disembarking, is this usual? Bon voyage.


----------



## fabse (Jan 17, 2017)

Many Thanks!
What do you mean exactly with embarcing?


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

R58484956 said:


> Greetings *fabse* and welcome to SN. A ferry ship with a pilot enbarking and disembarking, is this usual? Bon voyage.


Not uncommon, ship on a new route and the Masters not been there before, if he was aiming to get a PEC he would have to do a few trips with a pilot and then take an exam. The ship may have worked that route with a PEC holder but when a new Master joins he would have to take a Pilot unless the C/Officer has a PEC.

PEC's are issued to the person and the ship or ships that he is authorised to pilot are listed on his certificate.


----------

